# Wieder da



## TayBrinaFan66955 (19 Feb. 2018)

Hatte leider keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine alte Mail Adresse, deswegen konnte ich mein Passwort nicht mehr ändern.

Deshalb hab mich mich neu angemeldet

Tight66955 = TayBrinaFan66955


----------



## Claudia (19 Feb. 2018)

Wenn du magst kannst du mir gerne eine PM mit der emailadresse die bei Tight66955 hinterlegt ist schicken

sowie das neue Passwort und eine neue mail Adresse dann ändere ich das manuell


----------

